# From the garden of Erythrone



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

Well... There is still a lot of snow here. Many shrubs are still under a heavy snow covor!

But some plants begin to grow and bloom in the suniest parts of the garden. Pulmonaria and Helleborus are showing their buds... 1 month later thant last year.

My favorite spring iris: Katherine Hogkin. So easy!!!







One of my favorite crocus:

C. sieberi Tricolor.


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2011)

That Iris is awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

The blue iris is impressive!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2011)

wow! that's some iris!

what kind of hellebores do you have?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

likespaph, here is my list. Most are orientalis hybrids but I have a few species. The older ones are H. dumetorum atrorubens (although I am not sur of the ID) an H. niger.

Here, Helleborus never bloom in winter, because of the snow cover. 

Helleborus	dumetorum atrorubens	
Helleborus	foetidus	
Helleborus	niger Ras Buis
Helleborus	niger 
Helleborus	orientalis	Betty Ranicar
Helleborus	x sternii	
Helleborus	orientale	Ruse Black
Helleborus	Walhelivor Ivory Prince
Helleborus	Blue metallic lady
Helleborus	Red Lady
Helleborus	foetidus	Westerflisk
Helleborus	x sternii	Pewter Strain
Helleborus	x hybridus	Free Spirit Best Yellow
Helleborus	x hybridus	Free Spirit Best Black
Helleborus	Grand Burgundy
Helleborus	Apricot
Helleborus	Ashwood Gold Finch
Helleborus	Elegant White
Helleborus	corsica	Pacific Frost
Helleborus	Mardi Gras Maroon Red
Helleborus	Picotee
Helleborus	Ashwood Double Pink
Helleborus	Ashwood Double White
Helleborus	Winter Dreams Black
Helleborus	Inconnue double blanche
Helleborus	Peppermint Ice
Helleborus	Onyx Odyssey
Helleborus	Golden Lotus Strain
Helleborus	Double Queen
Helleborus	Red Montain
Helleborus	Brandywine Strain Pink Speckled
Helleborus	Mardi Gras Pink
Helleborus	Brandywine Strain Pale Pink 
Helleborus	Hot Flash
Helleborus	Mardi Gras Red Splashed Yellow
Helleborus	Golden Sunrise
Helleborus	Double Fantasy
Helleborus	Pink Picotee
Helleborus	x Cherry Blossom
Helleborus	Green Corsican
Helleborus	orientalis	Banana Cream Pie
Helleborus	nigercors	Northern Beauty
Helleborus	Winter Dream Pale Pink
Helleborus	Winter Jewell Jade Tiger
Helleborus	Winter Dream Pink Bicolor
Helleborus	Swirling Skirts
Helleborus	Winter Jewell Cotton Candy
Helleborus	Winter Jewell Harlequin Gem
Helleborus	HGC Joshua
Helleborus	Snow White
Helleborus	Black Diamond
Helleborus	Mardi Gras Apricot


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Here, Helleborus never bloom in winter, because of the snow cover.



What zone are you in? I just overwintered H. niger with a lot of winter cover in zone 2/3. I would love to have more!

Is that Iris one of the mini ones that only grows a few inches high? Looks great!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

Kevin, our garden is zone 4a or 3b if we take a look at the hardiness map of Canada (USDA 3...). Almost all of our plants are hady to zone 4 or 5. We also grow some zone 6 like a Gunnera... but I protect it every year. 

I don't really care about zone for perennials because of the snow cover. 
And the garden is surrounded by forest.

I think that you must try Helleborus Ivory Prince. It seems to be a very hardy plant. Much hardier than what it is written in catalogs!!! It grows quickly.

There are also some clones of H. niger that can be interesting for you, like Double Fantasy, if you like double flowers!! A true beauty.

If you want to try orientalis hybrids, maybe you can buy some "inexpensive" plants like Royal Heritage or the Ladies series. They are from seeds so they are all different. But if you buy the Ladies series you can almost be sure to get a red one is you buy a Red Lady, a very dark one if you buy a metallic blue Lady or a white one if you buy white spotted lady.

If you are unable to find some at your garden center you can find some at Fraser Thimble Farm or Canning Perennials for example. Gardenimport sell many good Helleborus but they are expensive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2011)

Heather said:


> That Iris is awesome!



I agree!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

For the Iris, it is a bulbous one, but it is not a reticulata.

The flowers are much larger than the flowers of Iris reticulata . The plant height is now near 6 inches... but the foliage will appear later and is much taller. It is the best bulbous iris I tried, and I tried a lot!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful crocus! My Helleborus is just starting to open now.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2011)

wow!
i've only got a couple of H niger 'Jacob', a purpurescens and some Brandywine
do they bloom for you?
please post photos, if possible


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, likespaphs. Except H. corsica, H. foetidus, Hot Flash and some very young plants, they all bloom for us. I will show you previous years pictures tomorrow since Helleborus are not in bloom now.


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2011)

Yay! I'm excited to see them too!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice Iris!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2011)

Lantern roses and Christmas roses (Helleborus)

Some pix from previous years. Sorry for the grayish color of some picutures. 

Helleborus niger "Double Fantasy".





Helleborus Apricot
















Helleborus dumetorum atrorubens. 15 years old plant





Hellebore Onyx Odyssey










Hellebore Ruse Black 





Hellebore Blue Metallic Lady










Helleborus Green Corsican





Betty Ranicar





Brandywine Strain


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2011)

Free Spirit Best Yellow





Grand Burgundy





Unknown white





Mardi Gras Maroon Red





Cherry Blossom










Red Lady





Double Queen





Brandywine Strain


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 23, 2011)

those are great!
thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 23, 2011)

Your photos are beautiful Erythrone! What a lovely taste of spring. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 23, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2011)

What wonderful variety! Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2011)

Omphalodes, Symphytum, Narcissus and Helleborus Betty Ranicar (2010)







H. corsisa "Pacific Frost". Strange foliage. 





WD Picotee (clone). First bloom





Double Queen Strain





Unknown





WJ Golden Lotus Strain.. First bloom.. (end of June 2009)





Apricot (clone). First bloom (2009 ?)


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2011)

I just love that unknown one. Gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2011)

Lots of nice ones in there. I love the multipetaled ones of course. That 'Double Queen' is a beauty.


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks for share with us


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2011)

You have a wonderful garden!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> You have a wonderful garden!




indeed!
thanks for all the photos!!!


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2011)

Crocus
















Acer rubrum 






Erythronium americanum 






Pulmonaria mollis






Daphne mezereum











Salix melanostachys






Hacquetia epipactis Thor






Pulmonaria angustifolia azurea











Hepatica nobilis


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2011)

Helleborus Winter Jewell Cotton Candy






Helleborus Free Spirit Best Yellow










Helleborus Double Fantasy






Helleborus Snow White






Helleborus Ruse Black






HelleborusAshwood Double White




Helleborus Winter Jewell Jade Tiger






Helleborus Banana Cream Pie






Helleborus Walhelivor Ivory Prince





Helleborus Picotee






Helleborus Mardi Gras Maroon Red


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2011)

Helleborus Free Spirit Best Black






Helleborus Elegant White





Helleborus dumetorum atrorubens





Helleborus Ashwood Gold Finch


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2011)

Lots of nice stuff. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2011)

Wow, your collection of hellebores is amazing! I had no idea there were so many. They are beautiful. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2011)

:clap: Wonderful!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!

Here are other pictures. I should take some more tomorrow. 

Primula rosea





Dirca palustris (native shrub)






Helleborus nigercors Northern Beauty





Helleborus Winter Dream Black





Helleborus Apricot






Helleborus Brandywine Strain





Helleborus Cherry Blossom










Helleborus Golden Sunrise


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Wow, still go hellebores going this late! Now that is impressive.

Lovely stuff. Please keep it coming.


----------



## Erythrone (May 12, 2011)

Thanks KyoshuCalanthe.

Helleborus are unable to bloom in winter here because of our "snowy and cold" winter. They sleep from Decembre till the end of March... 

So Helleborus are more Easter Rose thant Christmas Rose here!


----------



## goldenrose (May 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: Winter Dream Black is to die for!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2011)

Scopolia carniolica





Rhododendron Isola Bella





Primula Woodlank Walk





Primula Reverie





Primula Daybreak





Primula Butterscotch





Pachysandra procumbens





NarcissusVanillaPeach





Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue





Helleborus Green Corsican





Hellborus Betty Ranicar





Narcissus Trepolo





Hacquetia epipactis –Hacquetia epipactis Thor





Forsythia Northern Gold


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2011)

Dirca palustris










Brunnera macrophylla variegata





Anemone nemorosa Robinsoniana





Ranunculus ficaria Plena


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2011)

What zone did you say you were in again? 

I like that Rhodo - how big is it? Do you protect it at all for the winter?


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2011)

Zone 3b or 4a (Canadian zone). The rhodo is only 2 ft tall by now. Don't know if it will be larger. It was a very young plant when I bought it. 

I protect rhodies only the first winters. And since all our rhodies are older, I don't protect them anymore!!! This year will be a very good year for flowering of those guys.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2011)

You must get tons of reliable snow cover to be able to overwinter all the plants you have! We can often get cold before the snow comes, so I have to cover with leaves first, just in case.


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2011)

You are right, Kevin!!! Tons of reliable snow!! And the garden is protected from the wind. 

Magnolia x loebneri Merill... in the rain!!!!






Primula Kinlough Beauty





Helleborus, Brunnera, Lathyrus...





Primula (unknown)





Helleborus Blue metallic lady





Helleborus Apricot and Helleborus Elegant White





Primula Quakers Bonnet





Helleborus Red Lady





Hepatica nobilis





Trillium nivale (so small!!!)





Water drops on Corydalis elata (the best blue Corydalis I tried)





Forsythia Northern Gold





Corydalis solida transylvanica





Bergenia Baby Doll





Helleborus, Brunnera, Lathyrus


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2011)

Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel in the oldest part of the garden





Primula Jay Jay





Anemone nemorosa albaplena





Narcissus and Pulmonaria





Amelancher










Amelanchier at the end of the day





Helleborus, Brunnera, Lathyrus vernus faccinus, etc.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2011)

Wow, now that is an eyeful! Those primula are almost painfully bright :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2011)

Thank you KyushuCalanthe!


Rhododendron mucronulatum






Corydalis nobilis











Pulmonaria British Sterling





Pulmonaria Barfield Pink





Omphalodes verna





Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel





Rhododendron PJM





Rhododendron April Rose





Omphalodes cappadocica Starry Eyes


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2011)

Anemone appenina albiflora











Pulmonaria David Ward





Brunnera macrophylla Mrs Morse










Brunnera macrophylla King’s Ransom


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2011)

Wow!!!:drool::clap: You've got a veritable botanical garden there! How much land do you have? Not only an amazing variety, but all very well-grown and maintained. Excellent photography too - keep it coming!


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Kevin!

We own a 100 acres woodlot. The garden is near 3 or 4 acres, around the house. As you can see, we live in the woods! With deers, hares, mooses hawks, wood ducks, wild turkeys, coyotes, foxes, etc. 


Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel





Uvularia sessifolia Cobblewood Gold





Primula frondosa





Lathyrus vernus flaccinus





Erythronium Pagoda


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2011)

Fantastic! I would love to visit your gardens; they are so beautiful. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all of those beautiful pics!!!! You have a GREAT place there!!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 22, 2011)

Incredible!
What a fabulous place you have and what a lot of work it must be to keep it up! Wonderful


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!

Trillium sessile





Glaucidium palmatum















Primula Miss Indigo










Omphalodes cappadocica Starry Eyes





Omphalodes cappadocica Starry Eyes, Asarum canadense





Paeonia, Viola White Czar





Primula





Primula Guinevere





Leucojum





Polygonatum Striatum


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2011)

Rubus arcticus





Primula Little Egypt





Daphe Lawrence Crocker





Geum x borisii Carmen





Dicentra Luxuriant





Gunnera tinctoria


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2011)

You grow Gunnera too?!?!?!? Wow. How big does it get? You must cover this one for the winter, right? Next, you'll say you have Palms and bananas too!
I like the Glaucidium too - looks like a little Maple with the leaves. 

Excellent photos of an amazing garden. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2011)

Yes, I grow a Gunnera since 2006. It was only 6 ft large last year (the whole plant, not one leaf!!). They are not as big in cold climate than in warmer zones. There a few people in Quebec that grow them. I saw a G. manicata in La Malbaie (Jardins des Quatre Vents, Francis H. Cabot). That's why I tried to grow that genus here. They protect it in winter.

The first plant I bought was a G. manicata. It died a few weeks after I bought it!!! I bought the G. tinctora from a garden center near Toronto.

My winter protection is very easy: since I grow a lot of Peonies and since I must discard the foliage every Fall, I put the foliage in plastic bags, I put the bags on the Gunnera, and I cover with something that is white (a white texel with a plastic sheet, or a white plastic sheet).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2011)

How big is your garden, Erythrone? It must be huge!


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2011)

Yes Dot, it is huge. We live in a 100 acres woodlot. The garden is near the house. A few acres, I would say.


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2011)

Do you have a guest house? 
As a bonus, maybe you could help me with my French! (I have a French speaking team at work and while I understand much of the vocab, I absolutely do not speak it.)


----------



## Erythrone (May 31, 2011)

Heather, unfortunatly, the old "guest house" (an old shack...) is full of pots, snow fences, bamboo stakes, water hoses, snow tires, watercans... it is also the house of many mouses!


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

Garden much?
After strolling through your photos, I'm on the floor!
Nice work of art.




Was this, or is this a roof garden? I have seen something like this before, and the husband makes the wife climb up there to pick edibles. 
Thank you.







Please send me wood ducks. Thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2011)

Wood ducks should be with you now, Clark. They are gone!


Well... I am late. I took those few pictures 2 weeks ago. I have a lot more but I don’t have enough time to treat them since all my images are « NEF » (RAW). 

Primula Prussian Blue





A peony species that can grow in shadier locations than others : 
Paeonia mlokosewitschii. 










Mahonia. I took the picture throught the living room window. 





Dodecatheon Aphrodite





Primula saxatilis, Cornus alternifolia Golden Shadow


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahh, I love dodecatheon!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 8, 2011)

Ha, I was thinking to myself as I was scrolling down through the photos, "Heather will swoon at those shooting stars... "

Erythrone, I love the foliage on the Cornus alternifolia Golden Shadow. Does that stay fairly small?


----------



## Dido (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the paeonie 
planted this year seedling from them in my garden. 
Hopefully it will not take to long till they flower.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ha, I was thinking to myself as I was scrolling down through the photos, "Heather will swoon at those shooting stars... "
> 
> Erythrone, I love the foliage on the Cornus alternifolia Golden Shadow. Does that stay fairly small?



My shrub is young, so it is fairly small (5 ft tall. Not a lot of branches, since bambi love to eat it every fall). I guess than it will be almost as large as the species (C. alternifolia). That shrub can be a 10 ft tall small tree. 

I agree with you. The foliage of Golden Shadow is truly amazing.


----------



## Hera (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this thread until now. It makes me want to do spring all over again!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to garden in this manner. I have stopped, and it's all gone now.  I only have the orchids indoors. I'll have to come visit you to feed my need.  :wink: I could make a little side trip to le Jardin botanique de Montréal while I'm up your way. It's been many years since I've visited there.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Early June

Rhododendron Midnight Ruby










Symphytum grandiflorum Hidcote Blue





Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly





Mahonia










Forthegilla Blue Shadows





Athyrium filix-femina Plumosum Axminster





Rhododendron Cunningham White





Rhododendron Pohjola’s Daughter





Athyrium niponicum metallicum





Rhododendron Vernus










Rhododendron Pink Parasol





Rhododendron Two Head


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Daphne cneorum Variegatum










Rhododendron Ingrid Mehlquist










Gentiana Rannoch


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Cute little daphne! You just can't beat gentians for electric blue flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that blue for real???


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Dot. Many Gentianas are really blue and this one is blue. 

Paeonia Little Sweetie





Paeonia Audrey





Rhododendron Pohjola’s Daughter





Rhododendron Peter Tigerstedt





Azalea White Lights





Primula Prussian Blue





Vinca Illumination





Primula sieboldii





Rhododendron Anna H Hall





Rhododendron Roseum Elegans





Syringa Charles Joly





Adiantum venustum





Paeonia tenuifolia Itoba





Rhododendron Bali





Polygonatum


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhododendron Hachman’s Polaris





Molospermum peloponnesiacum










Athyrium niponicum Pewter Lace





Primula sieboldii, Adiantum aleuticum





Adiantum aleuticum





Primula kisoana





Rhododendron Tapestry





Dodecatheon





Rhododendron Crete





Hosta Niagara Falls





Hosta, Dicentra


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful garden. I wish you'd come and work on mine!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2011)

How do you remember the names of everything? Do you tag your plants. This thread is like a stroll through a botanical garden - it's wonderful!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like sort of paradise!!!! :clap: :clap: Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Superb photos!!! Such a colourful place!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!



Yoyo_Jo said:


> How do you remember the names of everything? Do you tag your plants. This thread is like a stroll through a botanical garden - it's wonderful!



I remember the name of many plants. Most of species are "easy". The 2 Adiantums of that post are amongs them. But many hybrids have tags. The problem is that I hate the look of tags, so I often put it where I cannot see it easily. It is not always easy to find the name of an untagged plant. For example I lost the identity of some rhododendrons I started from cutting. I must take pictures and compare with others. 

I also have a database of all the plants I grow (Exel). That is helpful. I found the name of Molospermum peloponnesiacum yesterday. I didn't remember the name of that plant at all but but I was very easy to see that it was an Apiaceae (Carrot family).


I have many bearded iris too... Unfortunatly I lost the identity of almost all the plants. Anyway a lot of them were not true to name when I bought them. I lost the parentage of most of the British Delphinium I started from seeds. But peonies, helleborus, Japanese irises, Rhodies and Azaleas are OK.... But the "tag maintenance" is a time consuming job.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2011)

Syringa Marie Frances






Syringa Krasavitsa Moskvy





Rhodotypos scandens










Rhododendron Roseum Elegance





RhododendronHachmansPolaris





Rhododendron Crete





Rhododendron Casanova_





Rhododendron Big Deal





Primula sieboldii Yubisugata





Primula sieboldii Adiantum aleuticum





Osmunda cinnamomea


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2011)

Omphalodes cappadocicca Cherry Ingram





Menyanthes trifoliata





Dodecatheon Red Wings





Blechnum spicant





Azalea Klondyke




Azalea King’s Red





Veronica prostrata


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2011)

More beauties!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2011)

Rhododendron Boule de neige





Rhododendron Casanova





Rhododendron Pink Parasol





Azalea, Peonia Athena





Dryopteris crassirhizoma










Rhododendron Tennessee





Rhododendron Bali










Paeonia Little Sweetie





Azalea Lemon Lights





Azalea Candy Light





Veronica gentianoides





Syringa





Rhododendron Besse Howell


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2011)

Dryopteris affinis Polydactyla Dadds










Dryopteris affinis Crispa










Anemone





Athyrium filix-femina Encourage





Polystichum setiferum Congestum





Iris cristata Hosta Emerald Tiara





Hosta Abiqua Drinking Gourd





Hosta Knockout





Paeonia Athena





Syringa Avalanche





Ornithogalum nutans





Azalea Klondyke, King’s Red, Mont StHelen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow -- my garden is anemic!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2011)

wowowowowowow!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 19, 2011)

Rhododendron Bali





Azalea Pink and Sweet





Azalea Mandarin Lights





Azalea Lemon Lights





Peonia Little Sweetie Trollium Molinia caerulea Variegata




Syringa





Rhododendron Mehlquist’s Scintillation





Rhododendron Tapestry





Rhododendron Liza Shirey





Rhododendron Capistrano





Rhododendron Hawai





Rhododendron Casanova Azalea Northern High Lights





Rhododendron Casanova





Rhododendron Henry’s Red


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 19, 2011)

Rhododendron Ice Cube





Paeonia Renkaku










Azalea Northern High Lights




Geranium maculatum Elisabeth Ann










Aquilegia





Daphne Carol Mackie





Paeonia Picotee





Rhododendron Henry’s Red





Azalea Jed Stuart





Rhododendron Ice Cube





Rhododendron Hachman’s Polaris





Rhododendron Ritchie





Rhododendron Jack Superbe


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2011)

Every time I see this thread, I have to wipe the drool off my chin!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 19, 2011)

Iris pseudacorus variegata





Paenia tenuifolia plena





Rhododendron Peter Behring





Symphytum x uplandicum Axminster Gold





Incarvillea





Rhododendron Connecticut Yankee










Rhododendron Roseum Pink


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the variegata.

Well, I love them all!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2011)

Rhodos rule!!!:clap::drool:

Would you by chance be able to give us a wide shot of your gardens? Your photos are excellent, but it would also be nice to get an idea of the layout of the gardens. Just curious. I love botanical gardens, and yours definitely would qualify! Thanks.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2011)

Every one of your photos are beautiful! You are a great photographer!

Paphman910


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Paeonia Naniwa Nishiki





Paeonia suffruticosa Kamata Nishiki





Common Garter Snake


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

See? Everyone likes your garden!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2011)

You are right that. I din't realize before!!! Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2011)

Paeonia Flame, Moonrise, Superior





Paeonia Flame, Moonrise





Paeonia Flame





Paeonia Coral Sunset





Paeonia Moonrise





Trollius





Syringa Miss Canada





Cynoglossum nervosum










Paeonia veitchii





Rhododendron Harrisville


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2011)

Paeonia Lavender





Peaonia Superior





Azalea Tri-Light










Primula japonica Dryopteris tokyoensis





Cypripedium reginae


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 23, 2011)

More wonderful photos :clap: I love the single shot of Paeonia Flame. You do have a botanical garden; you could charge admission. Only just not for your pals on Slippertalk.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm amazed that you still have a lot of snow! When is your usual spring? Is this unusual?


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait, you still have snow? Or is that from earlier in the thread!?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> More wonderful photos :clap: I love the single shot of Paeonia Flame. You do have a botanical garden; you could charge admission. Only just not for your pals on Slippertalk.



Maybe some day!



Chrismende said:


> I'm amazed that you still have a lot of snow! When is your usual spring? Is this unusual?



Many pictures are from early June. And the season began later than usual (3 or 4 weeks) this year. But now many plants blooms as usual. Having Rhodies in bloom in mid-June is usual for us. Many irises also are blooming at the "right time" now: Bearded, Siberians, pseudacorus are now in bloom. I remember them to be flowering at the St-Jean Baptiste (today) when I was young in the Quebec city region. June 24th is the national day for us in Quebec and our national flower is Iris versicolor. Of course, plants blooms earlier in Montreal.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2011)

2 or 3 days ago

Abelia mosanensis






Centranthus ruber





Iris sibirica Super Ego





Lindefolia anchusoides





Paeonia Carrara





Paeonia Krinkled White





Paeonia Raspberry Charm





Paeonia Seashell





Paeonia Sesquestered Sunshine (Itoh)





Paeonia Snow Swan





Rodgersia





Thalictrum aquilegifolium


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2011)

Those beautiful flowers just keep coming...!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 26, 2011)

The lighting on the paeonies is just gorgeous! Good job! :drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2011)

That Sequestered Sunshine is amazing! Though I would love ton have gardens the likes of yours, it makes my back hurt thinking of all the work you must do!

Happy belated Jean Baptiste day! My team at work handles calls from French Canada, and had to take extra last 
Friday as our center that generally handles Quebec was closed. Our holiday schedule is a little weird, as we don't get the US holidays. . Best team I've managed so far though, so that makes up for it!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you all!

Heather: for me gardening is a therapy... for my back, right arm, right leg, right feet!!! I must move a lot. If I don't, lots of pain! That's what happen when I work a long time on my computer.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2011)

Paeonia Cytherea





Paeonia Circus Circus





Paeonia Pecher










Paeonia Hillary





Paeonia Kinkaku





Paeonia Dancing Butterflies





Paeonia Petite Elegance, Paeonia Cytherea





Paeonia Myrtle Thischer





Paeonia Petite Elegance





Paeonia Fancy Nancy





Heuchera Mysteria


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2011)

pardon my french but fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree -- they just get better and better!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 29, 2011)

The peonys are fabulous! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!!!

More peonies and a few others:

Paeonia Cytherea





Paeonia Pink Spritzer





Paeonia inconnue





Paeonia Serene Pastel





Syringa Donald Wyman





Paeonia Paula Fay





Peonia White Innocence





Iris Loop de Loop





No name (not the pretiest...)


----------



## Shiva (Jun 30, 2011)

What a garden you have! I can't imagine myself taking the time and effort to take care of so many beautiful flowers. If it's a therapy, it's one hell of a good therapy, and it must be working with such a variety of flowers, shrubs, trees and what not. How old is this garden? This is also a marvelous labor of love, love of life and nature. Admirable! And the pictures go from beautiful to outstanding. All the kudos you receive are well earned. That thread should be called Erythrone in Wonderland...


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you Shiva! Tes bons mots sont très appréciés. 

The old parts of the gardens are 17 years old, but they are now a mess. It was a week-end garden for many years. Many plants are now overgrown. Like an old rhododendron I bought when I was gardening in the Quebec city region. Tat rhodie almost do not flower anymore because of the heavy shade on its head... And we don't want to cut the small shading tree since it is a magnolia. The rhodie is not more than 2,5 m large and it now difficult to open the door of the shed for the lawnmower. 

We live here since 2003 and many beds were created since that time.

I began to be addicted to outdor gardening when I was 17 years old. I began my plant collection at that time with my mother. Amongs the oldies: Paeonia Kinkaku : That beauty has been grown in 3 cities. Miss Canada Lilac was started from a cutting from a young shrub I have grown in another garden in early '90.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2011)

Only 3 pictures today

Heuchera Sugar Plum





Cirsium rivulare atropurpureum





Hosta Striptease


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

How many acres is your garden??? So gorgeous.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2011)

3 acres maybe ??


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2011)

And all in flower! Wow -- that's a lot of work!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love Iris Loop de Loop! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jul 1, 2011)

Your garden is just amazing. Everytime I see it I go ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!

It is now the worse period of the year. I must work hard to discard beautiful weeds like myosotis and Hesperis before the make too much seedlings. 

One of the many "plastic like" ferns we grow: Arachniodes standishii. Sorry for the horrible straw. You can see now that I don't discard dead twigs and foliage. It is too much work. Mother Nature help me since that stuff become welcome mulch and nutrients.

Arachniodes standishii






Sysirinchium Lucerne. Not a great picture but it is an interesting macro since I have done it without tripod. I was testing a new lens. ISO very high (800).







Peaonia Lollipop (Itoh type). Not easy to take good picture of that plant since the color is very saturated. Details are not good.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)

Paeonia Cheese Country





Mimulus guttatus





Geranium Hocus Pocus





Paeonia Copper Kettle





Eryngium alpinum





Paeonia Etched Salmon





Paonia White Cap





Meconopsis Tromso





Heuchera Guardian Angel 





Heuchera Cafe Ole





Heuchera Raspberry Regal, Paeonia Lollipop





Heuchera Raspberry Regal


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)

Heuchera Smokey Rose





Heuchera Ruby Bells





Heuchera Mysteria





Heuchera Silver Scrolls





Heuchera Berry Smoothie





Primula Candelabra hybrids





Heuchera Dolce Black Current





Heucherella BrassLantern, Alabama Sunrise, Kimono





Heuchera Southern Comfort





Heuchera Marmelade





Heuchera Dark Secret





Heuchera Frosted Violet





Heuchera, seedling from Frosted Violet


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)

The last ones today

Paeonia Julia Rose





Paeonia Charm





Paeonia White Innocence





Phyteuma





Rosa Double White Blanc Burnet


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going to hire you to be my gardener. (I wish!)


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe I should clone myself to be able to be your gardener and to take care of my own garden??


Heuchera... Blood Red??? Fire Fly?? Ruby Bells? I don't remember. Should take a look tomorow





Heuchera Hollywood





Codonopsis clematidae





Clematis alpina, Humulus lupulus Aureus





Paeonia Lemon Dream (Itoh group)





Campanula Sarastro





Lewisia pygmea





Arisaema consanguineum_





Arisaema dracontium, native but very very rare!





Indoor:
Euphorbia x lomi


----------



## Dido (Jul 5, 2011)

pleione charmed looks great

do you sometimes give parts away.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2011)

Pleione?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2011)

Lilium pardalinum Giganteum





Rodgersia











Lonicera Mandarin










Limenetis arthemis (White Admiral)










Digitalis ambigua





Corydalis elata





Azalea calendulaceum. Started from seeds. A late bloomer, very hardy, showy and... deer resistant!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks again, keep them coming.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice new lens you got !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Hera and Jean!

Primula vialii





Iris spuria Liliacina


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2011)

Ack, no! The constant beauty is killing me!! 

Love the Heucheras, especially Berry Smoothie and Southern Comfort. We used to sell Creme Caramel where I worked and it always went fast! 

Thanks, and please don't stop!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah!!! Caramel is a good one too. S. Comfort looks like a bigger Caramel here.

Don't know how they grow in California. Our climates are so different. Many good Heucheras somewhere are difficult to grow here, like Amber Waves. Variegated form or H. sanguinea are often a mess. But hybrids of H. americana an H. villosa are often very good. 

Heather, were do you work?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2011)

Iris spuria Fontanelle





Geranium robertianum





Paeonia Port Royal


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2011)

Geranium robertianum -- Pretty picture!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everybody!!

Disporum cantoniense Night Heron





Campanula trachelium Bernice





Heuchera Beaujolais





Chamaelirium luteum





Hosta Guardian Angel, Niagara Falls; Dryopteris filix-mas Crispa Cristata





Iris kaempferi Garter Belt. Not the nicest, but always the first Japanese Iris that flower here and a strong grower too





Hosta Patriot





Elymus magellanicus and Juniperus horizontalis Ice Blue


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2011)

Dracocephalum ruyschiana





Corydalis elata















Hosta Fragrant Blue





Codonopsis clematidae





Athyrium filix-femina Lady in Red





Athyrium Ghost





Centranthus ruber





Iris ensata in pots. Garter Belt, Kiyozuru, Pleasant Earlybird, Osiris rose, Silverband, Kogesha, Hatsu-Kagami and 2 without name (maybe one is Sensation although I don't think Sensation is a true clone). Many others are in buds.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2011)

Such a beautiful garden!


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2011)

Indeed!
Regarding the Heucheras, I used to work for New England Wild Flower Society in Massachusetts. I see a few people with them here in California but not like the variety grown back home in New England.


----------



## Marco (Jul 11, 2011)

the Iris spuria Liliacina is awesome


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks a lot everybody!



Heather said:


> Indeed!
> Regarding the Heucheras, I used to work for New England Wild Flower Society in Massachusetts. I see a few people with them here in California but not like the variety grown back home in New England.



I bought an excellent book form that society many years ago. oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2011)

Erodium manescavii. Easy to grow, self-seeded but not invasive






Iris ensata Garter Belt. The first JI that blooms here










Iris ensata Coho. Opening flower. 















Iris ensata Kiyozuru. Early. Very large flower





Iris ensata Hatsu-Kagami





Tiny spider on Paeonia Bartzella


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

One wonders -- is there any flower you don't have???


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 14, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> One wonders -- is there any flower you don't have???


:rollhappy::rollhappy:



Iris Louisiana Black Gamecock






Iris ensata Pleasant Earlybird





Iris ensata Light in the Opal 





Iris ensata Hatsu-Kagami





Coho





Iris spuria Struttin


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, your irises are lovely! Especially Iris ensata Kiyozuru. :smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Joanne!

Iris ensata My Heavenly Dream





Iris Osiris Rose





Iris ensata Kiyozuru





Iris ensata Pleasant Earlybird





Iris ensata Electric Glow





Iris ensata Michio










Iris ensata Sensation


----------



## Shiva (Jul 15, 2011)

Lovely all!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

I keep saying to myself: "3 acres. 3 acres!"


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2011)

Meconopsis betonicifolia





Iris ensata Nahira. The biggest flower of all Japanese Irises I grow

























Iris ensata Eden’s Harmony.... similar toKogesha










Iris ensata My Heavenly Dream





Iris ensata Bewitching Twilight





Iris ensata sold as Royal Robes. I think it is an unnamed seedling of Royal Robes. 





Iris ensata Pleasant Starburst





Iris ensata Margo No Sakura. Very large.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2011)

Iris ensata Virginia B





Iris ensata Reveille





Iris ensata Kogesha


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Lovely all!




I am crazy about Japanese Irises!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2011)

Your Iris collection is terrific!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jul 16, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I am crazy about Japanese Irises!



Yes! And amazingly so! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2011)

Sigh!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! I'm gobsmacked by your irises! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you!!!!

More J Irises to come, but I was to busy to edit in Photoshop tonight.

Here are other plants from the garden:

Meconopsis cambrica Frances Perry.










Rosa Crown Princess Margareta





Dianthus carthusianorum. A very tall Dianthus.











Iris spuria Liliacina





Hosta Maple Leaf





Hosta First Frost





Melica altissima purpurea. A grass.





Hosta Blue Umbrella, Hosta Maple Leaf, Heuchera Frosted Violet










Geranium Phoebe Noble. Very good in shade.





Primula florindae Keylour Hybrids. A late bloomer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely poppy!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2011)

Gunnera tinctoria











Paeonia Barzella





Corydalis elata










Delphinium Crystal Delight










Blechnum spicant


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 24, 2011)

Two weeks ago

Iris ensata Adagio















Lilium pardalinum Giganteum










Hosta Great Expectations





Hosta Captain Kirk










Eryngium giganteum





Hosta Bressingham Blue


----------



## Marc (Jul 24, 2011)

Your last shot looks very similar to the place were I grow my hostas as well. I've also combined my hosta's with the pink heart shaped flowers you have on the foreground.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 24, 2011)

They complete each other so well!


Eryngium alpinum Blue Star





Iris ensata Snook










Iris ensata Bewitching Twilight





Thalictrum speciosissimum





Anemone leveillei





Eryngium sp.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful textures!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Dot!!!


Iris ensata Oriental Eyes





Iri sensata Pleasant Starburst










Iris ensata Comedienne





Irises in pot near a walkway


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 25, 2011)

Grandiose Iris flowers!!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2011)

Merci beaucoup, Jean!!!


A few others.... 

Sold as Eden's Painbrush.... Don't think it is a division of the true plant but rather a seedling






Pink Dimity





Exception. Not so exceptional...






Koshui No Asa. I love it a lot!





Epimetheus





Extravagant Plumes. Impressive flower





Angelic Choir. A good white and a good bloomer


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 26, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Two weeks ago
> 
> 
> Lilium pardalinum Giganteum
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2011)

They are all beauties!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot Wayne and Dot!

A few more JI. More to come...


Nishikiori





An old variety: Ocean Mist





Pink Dimity





I don’t know if a JI can be bluer than that : Bob's Choice





Frosted Intrigue. I am in love with it





Summer Storm. Another old variety. Big flower, tall plant, late bloomer. A reliable bloomer.





Flashing Koi. So pretty and different





Koshui No Asa


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow to all!!!! Incredible coloration for Frosted Intrigue :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2011)

The last photo looks like a painting. Very lovely.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree, Jean. C'est une fleur étonnante! Are Japanese Irises popular in Europe? Do you grow some of them?

Dot: thank you for your comment! Koshui No Asa is so nice that I don't think we can take ugly pic of it! Another of my favorite JI....


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 27, 2011)

Clematis Eriac.






Japanese iris:

Dramatic Moment





Azuma Kagami





Eden's Charm





Bridge of Dreams. One of my favorite....


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> ... C'est une fleur étonnante! Are Japanese Irises popular in Europe? Do you grow some of them?
> ....



They are available here, but I cannot really pretend that they are popular  !!! 

Anyway they don't like me, or, I cannot grow them correctly; I have tried quite some Iris crosses over the last decades: the ony one that is a regular bloomer in my garden is this basic blue one:





I do like it, because it always reminds me of Vincent van Gogh, my absolute painter !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it a siberian iris?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Is it a siberian iris?



No idea !!! Those are growing, together with yellow ones, in and around the mini-pond in my garden! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 28, 2011)

OK... maybe Iris viriginica or other water lover.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 29, 2011)

Clematis Eriac





Gentiana macrophylla





Summer blooming Azaleas
Millenium





Parade











Iris ensata Light at Dawn





Rafferty





Imperial Violet



p://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/Erythrone/Irisensataescalier_web.jpg[/img]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! Can you show us a closer pic of what's in the large pot?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you mean the red plant? It is a Sarracenia Scarlet Belle.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks. Looks very healthy!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful photodiary of your magnificent garden. I have been following this post and it is wonderful. Your photos and your diverse plants are great. Thanks. All I can say is Wow, what a garden.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Leo and Kevin!

Pattern variation for Ike No Sazanami:






















Ocean Mist





Sunrise Ridge


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2011)

Frosted Intrigue





Pink Frost





Blues revisited





Prairie Chief





Japanese Pinwheel





Sing The Blues





Electric Rays


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 3, 2011)

Iris ensata Angel Mountain





Crested Surf





Electric Rays





Summer Moon





Wind Glider





Silverband (It seems to be a syn. of Iris ensata variegata.). The flower looks like the species. Small purple flower with 3 falls but with variegated foliage. The variegation is much interesting in spring. The blue cloloration is too intense in the pic. 





Sorcelor'sTriumph





Banjo Blues





Sunrise Ridge, one of my favorite this year. Vigourous plant. A very good bloomer. I never saw a JI with such a high number of buds when grown in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful flowers/photos.


----------



## LancePerret (Aug 5, 2011)

Great job plus excellent photo's. I personally would love to have the time to create such a lovely garden shed, but don't at the moment. Maybe in a few years i will. For now i took the easy way out and got my garden shed and a carport form isheds here in Australia.
If anyone is time short like me, check out isheds.com.
Keep up the great work.

Cheers

LancePerret


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool:
this could lead to another addiction!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 6, 2011)

Overwhelming thread! Still amazed.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 6, 2011)

Ohhhh, the irises!! :drool: You have so many different kinds. Yummy! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Aug 6, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool:
> this could lead to another addiction!



Was just thinking the same thing myself. Thank you so much for posting such beauty.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!

Some other plants than Japanses irises today

Late July


Digitalis x mertonensis





Delphinium Crystal Delight










Rodgersia Fireworks










Astilbe Milk and Honey





Digitalis ambigua





Allium





Clematis Mme Julia Correvon et C. mandshurica





Campanula punctata Cherry Bells


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd love to walk through your garden!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you Dot!

Iris ensata Prairie Tapestry










Iris ensata Crested Surf





Iris ensata Dramatic Moment










Delphinium, Genista tinctoria Royal Gold





Larix Laricina


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 8, 2011)

:clap::clap: OK so what don't you have! What a tour! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 8, 2011)

Well... I don't grow palm trees nor baobabs... No sequoia too!



Jocasta











Snook





Japanese Pinwheel





Unnamed





Summer Moon





Kaleidoshow


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you have every kind of flower under the sun!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh man, I seriously covet those Japanese irises. I bet they're not hardy in my zone though...and they get to be quite big too, don't they? I don't have much space left in my garden.

Lovely, lovely photos Erythrone!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 9, 2011)

Night Angel






Eden's Picasso





Bob's Choice





Seafury





Frilled Enchantment





Imperial Violet





Eden's Paintbrush


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 9, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Oh man, I seriously covet those Japanese irises. I bet they're not hardy in my zone though...and they get to be quite big too, don't they? I don't have much space left in my garden.
> 
> Lovely, lovely photos Erythrone!



They are fully hardy in canadian zone 4 with a good snow cover. I think you are right: they should be difficult to grow in Alberta without protection. 

They grow 45 to 90 cm tall. To my eyes they are not big plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2011)

Lysichiton camstschatcense Crocodile Tears. First bloom. It ususally bloom in Spring





Hydrangea serrata Blue Bird (in pot since it is easier to protect it in winter when it is grown in container)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm getting more envious by the moment!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2011)

Some « old » pics

A tiny fly from the Syrphidae family. This is not a wasp nor a bee





Hydrangea Blue Bird





Amongs the last JI to bloom... 

Shores of time





Sunrise Ridge





Maine Charm


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

Maine Charm => beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree Jean. I don't like every white Japanese Iris, but this one is a true beauty!

Verbascum blattaria 










Eryngium Big Blue





Campanula carpatica Blue Ball Thorpedo





Deinanthe coerulea


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 25, 2011)

Iris ensata Wind Glider





Iris ensata Koshui No Asa





Iris ensata Angel Mountain





Iris ensata Bridge of Dreams










Iris ensata Greywood Zebrina





Iris ensata Crested Surf





Iris ensata Sing the Blues





Iris ensata Tideline





Iris ensata High Standard Cascade





Iris ensata Thunder and Lightning





Iris ensata Greywoods Mulberry Cascade





Datisca





Lilium American Flame





Lilium superbum


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 25, 2011)

Sarracenia Scarlet Belle





Japanese irises grown in pot, in shallow water


----------



## Shiva (Aug 25, 2011)

Lise, you should orgaize some bus tours to your garden. I think even E.T. would pay to see this. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay carnivorous plants!!:clap: Do you have any more?

What's in the other pots?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Lise, you should orgaize some bus tours to your garden. I think even E.T. would pay to see this. :clap::clap::clap:



ET??? Why not!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 25, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Yay carnivorous plants!!:clap: Do you have any more?
> 
> What's in the other pots?



I grow a few other carnivorous:

Sarracenia	leucophylla	Tarnok
Sarracenia	purpurea	
Sarracenia Scarlet Belle
Sarracenia Dana's Delight
Sarracenia Dixie Lace
Sarracenia Judith Hindle


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 25, 2011)

Heuchera Swirling Fantasy





Heuchera Silver Shadows





Heuchera Saturn





Heuchera Regina





Heuchera Rave On





Heuchera Prince of Silver





Heuchera Pewter Moon





Heuchera Mystic Angel





Heuchera Marvelous Marble, H. Eco-Magnifico Improved





Heuchera Magic Dream





Heuchera Guardian Angel





Heuchera Cafe Olé





Tiarella Mystic Mist


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2011)

Heuchera's!!:clap:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I grow a few other carnivorous:
> 
> Sarracenia	leucophylla	Tarnok
> Sarracenia	purpurea
> ...



Oooh! Can you please post pics of these too?? Maybe best in the spring/early summer?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 26, 2011)

YES it would be worth a seasonal pass!


SlipperFan said:


> I'm getting more envious by the moment!


I passed envious a long time ago! You've got an unbelievable collection! 
It's nice that we can enjoy your efforts as maintenance is not what I'm envious of at this point in time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Heuchera's!!:clap:



I agree! I wish I could grow them better. They seem to get real leggy after a year or two, climbing out of the soil.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Oooh! Can you please post pics of these too?? Maybe best in the spring/early summer?




I will try.... if Irene doesn't destroy everything tomorrow... I have a lot of plants in pot. I wonder what to do. I cannot bring all of them indoor!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Heuchera's!!:clap:




Yeah! Heucheras hybrids!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree! I wish I could grow them better. They seem to get real leggy after a year or two, climbing out of the soil.



I often read that it is a common problem. But in Quebec it seems like they grow unleggy for many years!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I often read that it is a common problem. But in Quebec it seems like they grow unleggy for many years!



So, what is Quebec's secret???


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2011)

The secret? Here it is: Most of us speak French to our plants... I'm just kidding of course!

Maybe climate? Maybe our cooler Summers help ? Rare drought? And many of my friends add compost to our plants, burrying the crown a little every year or so.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2011)

Catalpa ovata 






Saxifraga manchurica





Polystichum acrostichoides (native fern)





Bumblebee on Verbascum chaixii










Sarracenia Dixie Lace


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2011)

More wonderful pix! :clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2011)

Esp. the fern and sarracenia profile pics are great!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> The secret? Here it is: Most of us speak French to our plants... I'm just kidding of course!


:rollhappy:


Erythrone said:


> Maybe climate? Maybe our cooler Summers help ? Rare drought? And many of my friends add compost to our plants, burrying the crown a little every year or so.


Yes -- that is what I should do!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your coments!

A few more... 

Heuchera Autumne Leaves










Heucherella Bridget Bloom





Heuchera Pinot Gris





Heuchera Beauty Color





Heuchera Mahogany





Heuchera Velvet Night





Heuchera Plum Royale





Heuchera Monet





Heuchera Beaujolais


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

I love Heucheras, almost as much as Hostas.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2011)

I love heucheras more than hostas!

Hydrangea Teller’s Blue





Heuchera Lime Rickey, in full sun





Heuchera Vesuvius
A blooming machine that looks a lot like Rachel. But Rachel bears smaller flowers





Seedling





Heuchera Chocolate Lace 
With Autumn Haze et Can Can










Heucherella Burnished Bronze





Heuchera Mint Frost





Heucherella Dayglow Pink
Parent of Sunspot





Heuchera Geisha’s Fan





Heuchera Berry Smoothie


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2011)

Heuchera Ruby Veil





Heucherella Golden Zebra





Heuchera Fandango. So small but so cute!






Heuchera Dolce Creme Brulée





Heuchera Chocolate Ruffles





Heuchera Velvet Night





Heuchera Ginger Peach





Heuchera Beaujolais





Heuchera Brownie





Heuchera Plum Royale


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2011)

Magnifique fougère et la Sarracénie est aussi très belle. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 10, 2011)

Merci Michel!!!

Echinacea Coral Reef





Adiantum venustum, Blechnum spicant





Adiantum venustum





Cyrtomium fortunei





Verbascum splendidum





Clematis Blue Tube





Cacalia amplicifolia


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm in love with the Cyrtomium fortunei.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, Dot. I don't know if it will survive our winter since I bought it in Spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Me too, Dot. I don't know if it will survive our winter since I bought it in Spring.



Oh, Oh -- mulch time!


----------



## Hera (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm going to save this thread and look at it all winter.:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 19, 2011)

Miscanthus Ferne Osten





Ilex verticillata Oosterwijk





Ilex verticillata Winter Gold. Not the best shape but makes a lot of fruits each year.

















One of the best: Red Sprite







Winter Red


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2011)

Beauty in every season at your place!


----------

